# Replacing Piece of Laminate on Floating Floor



## Spencer

How would you go about replacing one of the interlocking pieces in the middle of a floating floor. 

Just curious because we lay quite a bit and I wouldn't know where to begin if I had to.


----------



## Teetorbilt

Look here http://www.floorexpert.com/Armstron...33141eb5922314d285256cde00748e9e?OpenDocument it's easier than me typing it all out.


----------



## J&J Home Imp.

Good link. I have never had to do it but I am sure I will eventually.


----------



## mike190

Spencer said:


> How would you go about replacing one of the interlocking pieces in the middle of a floating floor.
> 
> Just curious because we lay quite a bit and I wouldn't know where to begin if I had to.


Hi. I've got the same question...do you have to tear up the entire floor to get to the bad peice, or can you safely "stair-step" and remove pieces to get to the bad area?
Thanks


----------



## DavidC

You only remove the peice to be replaced. I assume the link provided by Teeterbilt has the how to. You basically cut it out, remove the underside of the groove edge and glue it in. 

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## mike190

DavidC said:


> You only remove the peice to be replaced. I assume the link provided by Teeterbilt has the how to. You basically cut it out, remove the underside of the groove edge and glue it in.
> 
> Good Luck
> Dave


 Hi Dave
I can't see that working with a floating laminate floor that has tenons/grooves on both sides?
Mike


----------



## rbsremodeling

drill some holes in it take you sheet rock knife (the nice one with a new blade) and cut it out and snap/glue a new one it.

If you can stick a coat hanger in one of the holes you drill and tug gently a few times to try to loosen the bad board from the rest and give you some room to cut it out that only works some times


----------



## DavidC

mike190 said:


> Hi Dave
> I can't see that working with a floating laminate floor that has tenons/grooves on both sides?
> Mike


Mike, I've only done it a training seminar (I'll claim that as a testament to our work:>) but can assure you that it will work. You leave one tounge intact on one end, remove the other tounge and the bottom of both grooves. It will drop right in but does need to be glued with a weight on it or it will lift right out again. I'm working from memory so suggest again Teetorbilt's link for complete instructions. Lay out some leftovers in your shop or garage and have go at it. You may be suprised.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## silvertree

I did it once after the guy working with me dropped a screwdriver and took out a dime size chunk. Scared me to try, but I drilled a hole in the piece, got out my Fein tool and carefully made some cuts. Left one tongue and used a lot of glue, cleaned up excess glue and put a weight on overnight.
Never got called back for any problems, and the HO was an accountant, he would have called back if it had not worked.


----------



## GaryS

The above works for real wood floors not laminates for laminates either cosmeticaly repair damage or lift floor back to damaged area and replace


----------



## DavidC

GaryS said:


> The above works for real wood floors not laminates for laminates either cosmeticaly repair damage or lift floor back to damaged area and replace


My experience was at a training seminar, where we allegedly were to learn proper (manufacturer endorsed) installation and repair techniques. It worked at the seminar and is considered acceptable by the manufacturer.

Have you got any real life experience with it yourself? 

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## Floordude

GaryS said:


> The above works for real wood floors not laminates for laminates either cosmeticaly repair damage or lift floor back to damaged area and replace





Not true.

Board replacement works for all wood and laminate flooring. It all depends where in the room it is, if I'll remove planks to get back to the damaged, or if I cut out the single plank.


----------



## lawndart

Replacing a board of laminate is easier than replacing a strip of hardwood flooring, if you know what your doing.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst

GaryS said:


> The above works for real wood floors not laminates for laminates either cosmeticaly repair damage or lift floor back to damaged area and replace





Floordude said:


> Not true.
> Board replacement works for all wood and laminate flooring. It all depends where in the room it is, if I'll remove planks to get back to the damaged, or if I cut out the single plank.


I'll back up Floordude's statement, because we have done repairs on both laminates and hardwoods with the same method described as well....


----------

